# TD1 warranty flag



## d0mino (Feb 28, 2012)

Source ; http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5635710-TD1-warranty-flag

Re-post or not = MUST BE SHARED!

" Be careful out there if you have any VW/Audi under warranty. VW/Audi as now implemented a automatic warranty flagging system called "TD1". ANY car that is brought into service will be automatically scanned and if there is ANY modifications/chip/performance software your info is sent to Audis main server and your car will be flagged 'TD1" meaning modified ECU/suspension/shifter/exhaust.
They can use this as a basis for denying any warranty on powertrain. They also are implementing this with short shifters/suspension/exhaust/etc. This is a way for VW/Audi to say "sorry,the car is not the same car you bought,no warranty now".
I recently bought a 2012 S4,and was planning on doing a SW upgrade,but the automatic TD1 flag has me waiting until warrantyis up OR the tuners have figured out a way around this.
This is for ANY tune/modification,so if you are worried about warranty.....this is a red flag
















Before,you could "switch" the software to stock........now it does not matter,they can detect it regardless,and ther is NO company at the time that has "undetectable SW".
This sucks,but I just bought a 60K car,and *if* something fails (like they ALWAYS do with VW/Audis) I don't want to be SOL. A guy with a B7 S4 got denied a transmission repair due to a bad synchro (a common problem) due to his car having a "short shifter"......that is a $7,000.00 transmission! 
VAG pays the dealer for warranty work,so it is out of the dealers hands,if VAG denies your warranty,the TD1 stays for the life of the car. Believe it or not,BMW & Nissan are actually even more hardcore about this,and they flat out deny warranty if mods are detected. I guess they all got tired of fixing cars pushed beyond OEM limits.....I knew this would happen eventually,but why now? "


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

Ugh-oh! :laugh::facepalm:

All hell is going to break loose in the next couple of months.





Good thing I work at an Audi dealership though. eace:


----------



## davis_449 (Apr 6, 2011)

d0mino said:


> Source ; http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5635710-TD1-warranty-flag
> 
> Re-post or not = MUST BE SHARED!
> 
> ...


While I don't blame any of the car manufacturers for doing this and COMPLETELY understand why they do it, I also view it as a way for them to cop out of manufacturer defects they know the car already has.


----------



## VW_Bill (Mar 10, 2006)

davis_449 said:


> While I don't blame any of the car manufacturers for doing this and COMPLETELY understand why they do it, I also view it as a way for them to cop out of manufacturer defects they know the car already has.


I totally feel the same way!!! Our VAG cars have always had flaws. Now they have found an easy way out of fixing known flaws.


----------

